# Importing CrewCab from Thailand



## Mahons (11 Aug 2007)

Hi,

Looking at the possibility of importing a Crew Cab (Toyota Hilux) from Thailand. Has anyone any experience of doing this? 

What tax outlays should I expect. 

-VAT (Can claim this back through company)
-Is there any Import Tax??
-VRT, (would it be based on the 13.3% rate as it's a commercial vehicle)

any others??

Thanks in advance for any advice

Mahons


----------



## RS2K (12 Aug 2007)

Customs duty of 10% on cost plus freight.


----------



## Mizen Head (12 Aug 2007)

Do'nt do it! These vehicles are not covered for any Warranty


----------



## Mahons (12 Aug 2007)

I am aware that they are not covered by an international warranty. but they are a Toyota and they do reckon they are the best built cars in the world.

No seriously I do appreciate that they are not covered by a warranty. It a risk I'm still considering. I have a friend who bought one last year and he's had no problem with it TODATE.


----------



## Mahons (12 Aug 2007)

RS2K said:


> Customs duty of 10% on cost plus freight.


 
If the Hilux was second hand would I still have to pay the 10% import duty.

Also I've been lead to believe if I get the rear canopy, it avoids the import duty.


----------



## z108 (12 Aug 2007)

How much would it cost overall ? Why import fromThailand and not from any other country ? Is there a website with prices you are looking at ?


----------



## Mahons (12 Aug 2007)

There is a Toyota factory in Thailand. 

I've been in email contact with two export companies. There are savings of around 9k to be made.

Base price of Toyota hilux is 22,500 including shipping to Dublin. 2,500k for the extras below

-Rear Pop-up Canopy with Roll Bar
-Large Size "A" bar
-Chrome door Guard
-Wood Effect Interior
-20" Lenso wheels and tyres
- Mirrors with Turn signal
-Tow bar
-Side Body Cladding
-Fortuner front end (Intimidator style)

And then the taxes 21%VAT (Reclaim through company), 10% Customs (See above post) and VRT (13.3 of OMSP)

*Hilux*€22,500.00*Extras*€2,500.00*VAT*€5,250.00*Customs Duty*€2,500.00*VRT*€6,384.00*Total**€39,134.00**(Ex VAT)**€33,884.00* 

The same spec Hilux on Carzone are selling at the 48k mark.

PM me if you want the two websites I'm looking at


----------



## RS2K (13 Aug 2007)

Try selling it 3rd hand. Ex. Thailand. You'll loose your €9k+ I reckon.


----------



## Mahons (13 Aug 2007)

point taken


----------



## Mahons (13 Aug 2007)

Anyone know of any 3rd parties that provide warranties.


----------



## Roundy# (21 Feb 2008)

Just to deviate slightly........i see that you've indicated 13.3% VRT....is this correct. I'm looking at a landrover defender 110 crewcab from the UK. It's not listed as a vehicle on the revenue vrt website. I rang 7 or 8 vrt offices around the country, finally getting through to Kerry office (answering machines everywhere else..don't get me started!), the guy there told me that the defender would be classed as a passenger vehicle!! Said the guidelines for crewcabs changed in 2002. Another office will probably tell me something else..........i wish this was clear!! Can someone help???


----------



## chum (21 Feb 2008)

a vehicle classed as commercial must not have a passenger compartment that is bigger than the bed or box portion of the truck.


----------



## ADKELMAC (16 Apr 2008)

s2000 You say you imported a Hilux Vigo from Thailand! I am interested in the doing the same. Would you recommend this? Can you outline the pros and cons?
I would like to speak to you to find out the details etc.
Any one have any advice?
Thanks


----------



## JohnJay (27 Aug 2008)

hi everyone. Slightly off topic. My brother is a farmer, not VAT registered. He's thinking about importing a second hand (2005) L200 crew cab from the UK. Will he have to pay VAT on this when he imports it, or just the 13.5% VRT? AFAIK there is 0% VAT on these in the UK


----------



## Bannockburn (27 Aug 2008)

See Warranty Direct for after-market warranties on imports. They mention Jap imports....not sure if they do imports from Thailand.

http://www.warrantydirect.co.uk/import.html


----------



## irash (27 Aug 2008)

Be very very very careful with crew cabs!!!
We imported one and had enormous troubles with it. 
There are certain measurements that a crew cab has to meet (i.e. proportions between the cargo part and passenger part and the overall length of the vehicle)
Our standard length Mercedes Vito was classified as a.... car, hence you can imagine amount of duty due.
I did all homework before importing the vehicle, rang VRT office and NOBODY mentioned to me this various things. 
It's only when we came to the office all these things transpired. 
I rang the dealer in Dublin and he told me that only extra long Vito could be classified as a crew cab for VRT purposes
May be it will be worth your while to ring a Toyota dealer and double check what he pays for importing the type of vehicle you are planning to import


----------



## JohnJay (27 Aug 2008)

yeah, there are some funny rules when it comes to getting a vehicle classed as commerical. The Nissan X-Trail "van" has its spare wheel strapped to one side in the back of it, so that the floor could be lowered - this is done because the cubic size of the load area would not be big enough with the standard floor.


----------



## irash (27 Aug 2008)

JohnJay said:


> yeah, there are some funny rules when it comes to getting a vehicle classed as commerical


I would add the words "...in Ireland" to this frase. Rules are different here from Continental Europe. Ireland does not accept either manufacturer or European classifications. It has it's own ones...


----------



## John Deere (17 Nov 2009)

Mizen Head said:


> Do'nt do it! These vehicles are not covered for any Warranty


 
I am in the middle of doing a swap with a friend of mine. My car for his Hilux, which was imported from Thailand i think. The question i have, are the parts the same as an irish spec?


----------



## mooney76 (19 Nov 2009)

saw one yesterday delivering wine in dublin yesterday, interesting


----------

